# my fix for slow Internet speed



## sacoite1

I have just stumbled upon what ,for me, was a great fix for painfully slow Internet speed. Although I am sharing this with tongue in cheek; and I am not that bright with computers;I assure you that It worked for me. I run XP pro and am hooked to the Internet with a cable modem.
I had been plagued for the last two weeks with just terrible download and navigation problems while on the Net. Every symptom I have read about on this forum;I had. I found many helpful suggestions to cure my problem as well. Some were a little too complicated for me to try, but here is what I did do.
1. Scanned my system with Ad-aware to get rid of all those spyware thingys.
2. Scanned the registry for problems, and there were many, with Registry Cleaner. I'm not comfortable poking around there myself and I thought this program would be smarter than me at finding and fixing problems. IT WAS!!
3. Changed my browser from Internet Explorer to Fire Fox. Many people here thought Fire Fox was a wonderful browser. THEY WERE RIGHT!!
Although these things helped; I knew I still needed help with performance.....not quite right yet. So what's to try?? I unplugged the power to my cable modem for a few seconds then plugged it back in. I can't believe what a good thing this did...and I really do not know why. My computer has never run this well. Surfing the Internet is now as pleasant as cruising down the highway in a '68 Pontiac GTO....if you're not old enough to know what that means ;believe me it means there's nothing better.


----------



## iLLegaL89

try Opera!  i love it way more <3


----------



## rameam

If you haven't also added either Firetune or Fasterfox, get those. Firetune can be d/l many places on the Web. Fasterfox - Tools, Extensions. Makes a difference, expecially on dialup.


----------



## tam2005

I can't use FireFox due to slowness on some webs

So no I use Avant due to many others

and also ie explorer


----------



## bearone2

diskcleanup and defrag every once in a while will help.

are you using a modem provided by the isp or get it on your own?, theirs works.

do you have a tiered pricing for up/down speeds.

you mentioned adaware but no av protection., you need something.


----------



## tam2005

bearone2 said:


> diskcleanup and defrag every once in a while will help.
> 
> are you using a modem provided by the isp or get it on your own?, there's works.
> 
> do you have a tiered pricing for up/down speeds.
> 
> you mentioned adaware but no av protection., you need something.


I disk clean and even defragmented it , and my isp is broadband/cable which I bought my own modem for an isp, 
in another words FireFox does load slowly on some websites where I see everything load
words popping up and everything I see opening up slowly. I know its FireFox because I have tried it many times trying it and it does the same thing always

So I tried others till I found one I liked, besides keeping ie browser since some websites I cannot get into without it.


----------



## bearone2

when you provide your own modem to save the lease fee, it might not work as well.


----------



## tam2005

so thats it that clears that


thankyou


----------



## bearone2

i don't know if it clears anything it's just taking a chance of what you provide not working as well as what you can lease from the isp.

the only way to confirm is to get the modem the isp uses and it may not resolve the problem.

my isp, roadrunner provides the modem for free but my daughter leases the modem thru quest.


----------



## tam2005

bearone2 said:


> i don't know if it clears anything it's just taking a chance of what you provide not working as well as what you can lease from the isp.
> 
> the only way to confirm is to get the modem the isp uses and it may not resolve the problem.
> 
> my isp, roadrunner provides the modem for free but my daughter leases the modem thru quest.


use to have roadrunner (media one) till comcast bought them out


----------



## bearone2

i love rr.


----------



## lotuseclat79

rameam said:


> If you haven't also added either Firetune or Fasterfox, get those. Firetune can be d/l many places on the Web. Fasterfox - Tools, Extensions. Makes a difference, expecially on dialup.


Hi rameam,

I did an experiment with Firefox 1.5.0.1 and latest Firetune after I installed FF 1.5.0.1, with the following caveat - I am on dialup, so it is for a fast computer, slow connection.

I typed in about:config into the address window, and saved the file. Then I saved the configuration with Firetune, ran it, then typed in about:config and saved it to another file.

Then I compared the two saved about:config files, i.e. before and after Firetune - and the result was that there was no difference.

The question is whether FireTune is now obsolete (at least for my case of dialup) since it appears that all of the changes are rolled into the latest Firefox release.

I do not know how FireTune fairs for the other cases (fast computer, fast connection, etc.).

Indispensible Firefox extensions are:
NoScript, Fasterfox, ShowIP, SpoofStick, CustomizeGoogle, Stealther, Nightly Tester Tools, FlashGot, IEView, Tech Support Guy Forum Menu, SearchPluginHack

-- Tom


----------



## hewee

Maybe try cablenut.
http://www.cablenut.com/

Look here too.
http://www.testmy.net/forum/t-1013
http://www.testmy.net/forum/index.php?topic=1013.msg9346#msg9346

Look here too at "Browser speed comparison".
http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html


----------



## HandleX

you could also adjust packets incoming and outgoing on the internet connection.

but thats a bit much, sounds like you got a good method going on.s
something that i do as well.


----------

